
Pickle - throwaway3157
https://docs.python.org/3/library/pickle.html
======
throwaway3157
According to a recent post [1], "Pickle, number #1 source of critical
vulnerabilities in python applications since 1991" which was interesting &
newsworthy to me. I've used Python for a long time and was unaware of this

[1] [https://thehftguy.com/2020/02/18/jwt-is-awesome-heres-
why/](https://thehftguy.com/2020/02/18/jwt-is-awesome-heres-why/)

